# Alternate uses for wine rack?



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

The house we are moving into has a built in wine rack but we don't really drink wine. I would like to use the space but I'm not sure what else to put in there. Suggestions?


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

I guess it would really depend where it's located in the house but what about a magazine/mail holder?


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

We drink wine, but we also put fizzy water (Pelligrino, Perrier) in the rack, also. It's GREAT for bottles of sparkling water!


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

It's in the kitchen







. Here is a somewhat dark picture.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

How hard would it be to "gut" it and remove those slats? Unless you file papers there, it looks like a good waste of otherwise usable space.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

We have a six slot wine rack. We have two bottles of wine and three bottles of sparkling juice (for holidays) and one bottle of water in there right now.

I'd live with it for awhile and see what develops. If you find it is a waste of space for you, then you could gut it for the shelf or cover it with a piece of artwork or fabric (to cover the emptiness). Regardless, I think living in a new space for awhile is worth doing.

I wouldn't personally use it for mail because of the aesthetics, but that's just me.


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

It's a rental so taking it out isn't an option







.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

hang a b.board over it?
stuff it with knick-knacks?


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

If you are into that sort of thing, I can see it being a pretty prime location for one of those white board memo calander thingies.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Feb 8, 2010)

If you're a knitter, it's perfect for skeins of yarn. But that's not a good idea in the kitchen!

I'd personally hang a bulletin or white board over it.


----------



## krazymamatoo (Aug 4, 2008)

We're in a similar situation as you OP...the house we're renting has a very similar built in wine rack in the kitchen.

My solution: I use it to hold jars of dried beans, grains, rice, pastas, etc. For me, it makes things easily accessible and clears up a little shelf space in my pantry. I made labels that are on the lids, so I can see what I need and just grab it.


----------

